
Tiobe Index for May 2020: May Headline: Programming language C is back in the n - todsacerdoti
https://web.archive.org/web/20200503005803/https://www.tiobe.com/tiobe-index/
======
gabordemooij
Why is the link to webarchive instead of a direct link to Tiobe?
([https://www.tiobe.com/tiobe-index/](https://www.tiobe.com/tiobe-index/))

~~~
alexeiz
Tiobe page changes over time.

~~~
gabordemooij
Ah, how stupid of me, that's true ;-)

